# Was heist noch mal VKE?



## maxi (12 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

der Stift fragte eben, als ich ihn etwas in AWL geschult habe, was den VKE heist. 

Ich habe es vergessen. Wer kann es mir sagen?
Danke


----------



## Dotzi (12 Juli 2007)

Verknüpfungsergebnis


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

Dotzi schrieb:


> Verknüpfungsergebnis



100% Ack.

Das wär doch mal was für in die FAQs


----------



## Markus (12 Juli 2007)

und du willst 69,00€ ???!  

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14381


----------



## vladi (12 Juli 2007)

*Vke*

Ich dachte immer es kommt von:
*V*erein der *K*lugen *E*lektromeister

habe mich wohl getäuscht(..sagte der Igel und stieg von der Drahtbürste ab)

Vladi


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

Mich deucht das sich hier einige Kollegen lustig machen.

Das entsetzt mich! Ich finde das es hier nicht im kollegialen Sinn ist solche Kleinigkeiten auf die "Goldwaage" zu legen. 

Der maxi weis ja genau was das VKE ist und was es macht nur die Bedeutung der Abkürzung ist ihm halt nicht eingefallen.

Also man könnte neben/in den FAQs ja auch mal ein Glossar Anfangen wo solche Begrifflichkeiten und Abkürzungen erklärt werden.

So, ich wünsche dem Azubi alles gute und viel erfolg (und GLÜCK) für die Prüfungen die er irgendwann mal haben wird.


----------



## vladi (12 Juli 2007)

*Lustig ist besser*

Hi,


zotos schrieb:


> Mich deucht das sich hier einige Kollegen lustig machen.
> Das entsetzt mich! Ich finde das es hier nicht im kollegialen Sinn ist solche Kleinigkeiten auf die "Goldwaage" zu legen.
> Der maxi weis ja genau was das VKE ist und was es macht nur die Bedeutung der Abkürzung ist ihm halt nicht eingefallen.


 
Heute irgendwie *schlecht drauf*, oder? Der Spassfaktor ist hier immer
ein wenig vertretten, sonst macht das Leben kein Spass. Das machen wir bestimmt nicht, weil wir böse sind. Lach mal wieder..

Vladi


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

Danke, aber ich bin nicht schlecht drauf. Die Beiträge von maxi sind hier im Forum immer ein High Light für mich.



vladi schrieb:


> ...
> Lach mal wieder..



Wenn ich noch mehr Lache reißt mir noch das Zwerchfell ;o)


----------



## maxi (12 Juli 2007)

Was soll das? Fängst das bei euch schon wieder an? Bei den Millionen an Abkürzungen, vergesst ihr da nie was? Bei mir ist wo ich das bei Assembler gelernt habe nun fast 20 Jahre und mein Fachtechniker auch nun 12 Jahre. 
*Ich schäme mich nicht dafür, das wenn ich etwas vergessen habe danach zu fragen!* 

*spass* Wenn ich immer alles und auf Anhieb wüsste würd ich mich mit so Leuten wie euch nicht mehr abgeben 

Bitte keine weiteren Komentare dazu.

Über Geld werde ich hier auch sicher nicht diskutieren.


----------



## repök (12 Juli 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Was soll das? Fängst das bei euch schon wieder an? Bei den Millionen an Abkürzungen, vergesst ihr da nie was? Bei mir ist wo ich das bei Assembler gelernt habe nun fast 20 Jahre und mein Fachtechniker auch nun 12 Jahre.
> *Ich schäme mich nicht dafür, das wenn ich etwas vergessen habe danach zu fragen!*
> 
> *spass* Wenn ich immer alles und auf Anhieb wüsste würd ich mich mit so Leuten wie euch nicht mehr abgeben
> ...


 
aber VKE - da hat man jeden tag und manchmal auch nachts mit zu tun
und das vergisst man nicht.


----------



## zotos (12 Juli 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Bitte keine weiteren Komentare dazu.
> ...



Ja Schluss jetzt! 

Mein Zwerchfell steht kurz vorm bersten. 
Ich hab schon Atemnot und tränen vor lachen in den Augen ;o)


----------



## Ralle (12 Juli 2007)

Also, das mit dem Geld sollten wir in unserer Junggesellenrunde doch mal durchdiskutieren und die Sache mit dem Erlernen von Fremdsprachen auch !


----------



## nade (12 Juli 2007)

VerKauf Einzelpreis klingt auch gut 
JAJA immer diese Altersheimer.
Zudem.... Humor?!?! ist,... wenn man trotzdem lacht.
Also alle kürzel kennen... da könnt man glatt BSE kriegen. Und es gibt keine blöden Fragen, sondern nur blöde Antworten.


----------



## TommyG (13 Juli 2007)

VKE, USB, ZDF...

aber wer zum Teufel ist OMA ????



VKE@ Bayer ist Verteilerkasten elektrisch ( BW einf, grau, Schaube, Verriegelung)


----------



## TobiasA (13 Juli 2007)

repök schrieb:


> aber VKE - da hat man jeden tag und manchmal auch nachts mit zu tun
> und das vergisst man nicht.


 
Nachts?
U "Freundin hat Lust"
U "bin nicht total erschlagen"
U "Wir sind allein"
= "Schäferstündchen"

Aber manchmal passiert mir das auch (meist, wenn meine Freundin keine Lust hat), dass ich nachts über AWL nachdenke  

Aber ganz im Ernst: Manchmal vergesse ich sowas auch. Du stehst jeden Tag davor, benutzt das in völliger Routine (und zwar nur die Abkürzung), und dann vergisst du, wie das heißt...

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## borromeus (13 Juli 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Nachts?
> U "Freundin hat Lust"
> U "bin nicht total erschlagen"
> U "Wir sind allein"
> ...


Diese Logik gilt auch nach langjährigen Ehen, allerdings ist "Frau hat Lust" ein Merker, dessen verhalten ein eigenes Forum füllt.

U 1
U 2
U..
U..
= "Frau hat Lust"

U "Frau hat Lust"
U "bin nicht total erschlagen"
U "Wir sind allein"
= "Schäferstündchen"


----------



## zotos (13 Juli 2007)

borromeus schrieb:


> Diese Logik gilt auch nach langjährigen Ehen, allerdings ist "Frau hat Lust" ein Merker, dessen verhalten ein eigenes Forum füllt.
> ...



Dann könnte man ja mit der Aussrede ich geh in der Englisch/Spanisch/Französisch Kurs kontern ;o)


----------



## repök (13 Juli 2007)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Nachts?
> U "Freundin hat Lust"
> U "bin nicht total erschlagen"
> U "Wir sind allein"
> = "Schäferstündchen"


 

U "Schäferstündchen"
U(
ON "GUMMI"
O "GUMMI GERISSEN"
)
S "PROBLEMCHEN"

U "PROBLEMCHEN"
L s5t#9MON
SI "SCHWANGER"

UN SCHWANGER
U "PROBLEMCHEN"
= "BABY" // VKE wurde 1!!!!!!!


----------



## geduldiger (13 Juli 2007)

lach mich wech


----------



## borromeus (13 Juli 2007)

Im ersten Moment schaut des Repökprogramm nach einem Fehler aus, ist aber keiner:

"Problemchen" wird KORREKTERWEISE im gesamten Programm nicht mehr zurückgesetzt.

Meine sind nun 13+15!


----------



## maxi (13 Juli 2007)

Kumpel meinte mal zu mir.

*Jung du brauchst 3 Kinder. Dann bist du mit Liebe Programmierer und Tag und Nacht aus dem Haus*


----------



## TommyG (13 Juli 2007)

lool,

jetzt weiß ich warum die Arbeit Spass macht.

Bei mir sind 4 Kiddies, und haufenweise Freunde der Kiddies ( ok, der Große macht grad Führerschein..


VKE:

U 18 Jahre
UN Bock auf Lernen
= nix Führerschein

greetz, nice WE...


----------



## zotos (13 Juli 2007)

Ich lach mich strack!
Als ich der Thread/Fred zum ersten mal las wusste ich da wird was großes draus.

Vielen, viel, vielen Dank!


Lange nicht mehr so heftig lachen müssen.


----------



## repök (13 Juli 2007)

*VKE??? Ein bischen schwieriger..*

U(
L "db_baby".alter
L 3
>=i
)
U(
L "db_mama".status
L "rumzicken"
==i
)
= "zicken_terror"


U "zicken_terror"
= "papa->arbeit"


----------



## geduldiger (13 Juli 2007)

oh man, man merkt echt dass ihr schon lange, sehr lange programmiert


----------



## dpd80 (13 Juli 2007)

Eine schöne Erklärung vom VKE fand ich imme:.

Wenn du morgens deine Freundin fragst: Wollen wir heute Abend poppen? Und sie im Halbschlaf murmelt: Ja klar Schatz. Dann hast du den ganzen Tag, VKE-Poppen 1. Wenn sie dann abends nix mehr davon weiß, nennt man das negieren und der Popp-Ausgang bleibt 0.


----------



## vladi (13 Juli 2007)

*Ergänzung bitte..*



repök schrieb:


> U(
> L "db_baby".alter
> L 3
> >=i
> ...


 
U "papa->arbeit"
U "Papa_Lange_nicht_daheim"
S "Lover_extern"

U "zicken_terror"
U "Lover_extern"
U "Guter_Rat_von_Freundin"
U "Anwalt_OK"
R "Papa_daheim"
R "Papa_hat_Geld"
R "Papa_Haus"
R "Papa_Auto"
S "Scheiss_weiber"
S "Saufen_ohne_Ende"

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## borromeus (13 Juli 2007)

Da ich am 6.6. nochmal geheiratet habe: Vladi könntest Du einen SFC schreiben.... das Schrittprogramm beginnt von vorne....


----------



## repök (13 Juli 2007)

Ich glaub der Vladi hat da schon mal pech gehabt.....


----------



## Werner54 (13 Juli 2007)

*Der Tag wird kommen..*

..an dem Euch die Verdauung mehr beschäftigen wird als die Fortpflanzung!


----------



## borromeus (13 Juli 2007)

chchchchch
bruhaha


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Juli 2007)

vladi schrieb:


> U "papa->arbeit"
> U "Papa_Lange_nicht_daheim"
> S "Lover_extern"
> 
> ...


 

geht das auch in KOP oder FUP ??????


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Juli 2007)

natürlich geht das auch in anderen Sprachen:


----------



## borromeus (13 Juli 2007)

das gibts eigentlich nimmer, was da jeder von sich gibt....

Ich schlage vor, dass sich da ein paar zusammentun und gemeinsam programmieren....
die Kunden ziehen wir eh alle mit und a Hetz (wienerisch für Spass) haben wir sicher auch...


----------



## knabi (16 Juli 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> ..an dem Euch die Verdauung mehr beschäftigen wird als die Fortpflanzung!


 
Oder wie mal ein älterer Kollege zu mir sagte: "Poppen? Ich bin froh, wenn ich schmerzfrei pinkeln kann...."

 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## maxi (16 Juli 2007)

Kann den Threat mal jemand löschen?
Fühle mich mit den Mist Diskriminiert.


----------



## kiestumpe (16 Juli 2007)

wo wir grad bei Abkürzung sind:

Weiss jemand wofür die Abkürzung "team" steht ?


----------



## afk (16 Juli 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wofür die Abkürzung "team" steht ?


*T*oll 
*e*in 
*a*nderer 
*m*achts 


Gruß Axel


----------



## vladi (16 Juli 2007)

*Drohung?*



maxi schrieb:


> Kann den Threat mal jemand löschen?
> Fühle mich mit den Mist Diskriminiert.


 
Was für eine Drohung löschen denn? Hier droht doch kein Mensch..
Alles peace.

Vladi


----------



## plc_tippser (16 Juli 2007)

vladi schrieb:


> Was für eine Drohung löschen denn? Hier droht doch kein Mensch..
> Alles peace.
> 
> Vladi


 
??? Drohung? Wo kommt das denn her?


----------



## vladi (16 Juli 2007)

*Ja english halt..*

"Threat" bedeutet "Drohung" in Englisch.. Ich dachte nur.. 

Vladi


----------



## vollmi (16 Juli 2007)

vladi schrieb:


> "Threat" bedeutet "Drohung" in Englisch.. Ich dachte nur..
> 
> Vladi



http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14457


----------



## zotos (16 Juli 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Kann den Threat mal jemand löschen?
> Fühle mich mit den Mist Diskriminiert.



Also in Anbetracht des neuen Diskriminierungsgesetz muss man einen solchen Einwurf ernst nehmen.

Allerdings finde ich das die direkte Löschung nur kurzfristig hilft.

Besser wäre es wenn Du uns mal *genau* erklären würdest in welcher Form Du Dich diskriminiert fühlst. Das die Diskriminatoren auch wissen was sie besser lassen sollten, um dich nicht zu diskriminieren.


Ich bin so froh das Du wieder im Forum bist und Deiner Rolle gerecht wirst. Da möchte ich nicht das Du durch ein kleines Missverständnis zurückziehst.

Also klär uns bitte mal auf was hier schief gelaufen ist.

Falls Du Dich durch einen meiner Beiträge diskriminiert gefühlt hast, bitte ich Dich hier mit um Entschuldigung.

PS: Ich weis das technisch Hochbegabte oft sehr sensibel sind.


----------



## repök (19 Juli 2007)

*du kanntest doch mal vke...*

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=55845&postcount=13


----------



## DieBoese0815 (10 November 2014)

*Was wurde aus dem Azubi?*



zotos schrieb:


> Mich deucht das sich hier einige Kollegen lustig machen.
> 
> Das entsetzt mich! Ich finde das es hier nicht im kollegialen Sinn ist solche Kleinigkeiten auf die "Goldwaage" zu legen.
> 
> ...





Frage: Was wurde aus dem Azubi von damals - hat er die Prüfung bestanden?


----------

